# Looking for a 5.25" temperature display over USB



## hellrazor (Dec 25, 2018)

Does anybody know of a 5.25" temperature display that gets the temperature data from the OS over (preferably) USB instead of using temperature probes? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 26, 2018)

They don't exist. They'd probably be extremely popular if they did exist though. 

You could break out a soldering iron and hack into the circuit that displays average CPU core temp on the motherboard's debug LED panel, and make your own that way. If the motherboard even has a debug LED panel.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2018)

The only thing ive seen that even comes close to your description is in this video


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2018)

hellrazor said:


> Does anybody know of a 5.25" temperature display that gets the temperature data from the OS over (preferably) USB instead of using temperature probes? I can't seem to find any.


Ebay is a great resource for these kinds of projects. Example;
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-inch-HDM...hield-800X480-For-Raspberry-Pi-3/221755571740


MrGenius said:


> They don't exist. They'd probably be extremely popular if they did exist though.


Not true, see above. And yes they are popular.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> The only thing ive seen that even comes close to your description is in this video


Yeah, this makes a lot of sense.  You're basically just installing another monitor so you can run whatever desktop software you want and display it on there.  Running the cable out of the back is kind of a pain but that's really the only downside.


I think the main reason why there isn't a market for this is because there's no standard for an internal DisplayPort or HDMI header to connect it to.  It always has to go to the GPU at the rear of the case.  In the case of USB exclusive, you'd have to write custom software running on the operating system to instruct it what to display.  Because you want temperature data, that means retrieving the temperature data too which is not a simple task.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It always has to go to the GPU at the rear of the case.


An IGP could be easily utilized for such a task, keeping the load off the main GPU. Would still require an internal header or a cable running through the case. With proper cable management it could look good and perform the way it's intended.


----------



## MrGenius (Dec 26, 2018)

The question wasn't "can I hook up another monitor to display temps on?". The question was "does someone make something that fits in a 5.25" bay that will display temps from temp data via the OS(and not via temp probes)?".

I've still never seen such a thing. There are countless devices that fit the bill, but use temperature probes you have to install in various locations to get temp readings.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> The question wasn't "can I hook up another monitor to display temps on?". The question was "does someone make something that fits in a 5.25" bay that will display temps from temp data via the OS


That's not the way it reads to me. At no point in the OP was a 5.25" "bay" mentioned. However it's all good, there are screens that will work for that too.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-25-Bay-F...-Computer-CPU-Temperature-Sensor/192764769788
Or
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-25-Bay-U...ontroller-CPU-Temperature-Sensor/331553099443


----------



## witkazy (Dec 26, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> The question wasn't "can I hook up another monitor to display temps on?". The question was "does someone make something that fits in a 5.25" bay that will display temps from temp data via the OS(and not via temp probes)?".
> 
> I've still never seen such a thing. There are countless devices that fit the bill, but use temperature probes you have to install in various locations to get temp readings.


Sure sure ,but perhaps op can be svayed in his original concept towards one with more
options ? For instance i'm using this baby




to display whatever data i fancy at the moment ,from play list, radio stations etc. to hwinfo sensors just by draging the window .If op desires he can get one of those



and with basic dremel skills he can have it mounted in front panel in a jiffy is all i'm sain'. cheers


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 26, 2018)

hellrazor said:


> Does anybody know of a 5.25" temperature display that gets the temperature data from the OS over (preferably) USB instead of using temperature probes? I can't seem to find any.


There are many non-connected options with built-in temperature sensors, but when it comes to what you describe, there are only few options for DIY and hobbyists that are not exactly consumer-friendly.
One of the things you could do is get a USB/Serial LCD kit, take one of your 5.25" slot covers, cut a hole and glue it all together. Those screens are programmable, so you will also need to write some sort of script to, for example, feed info from GPU-Z logs to virtual serial port in a proper format (or whatever other info you need to display).
Examples:
https://www.adafruit.com/product/784
http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/USB_&_serial_LCD_backpack
http://www.plinkusa.net/webplcd525.htm

Or, if you can find one, look for Scythe LCD Master (a ghost of the past):
http://www.scythe.co.jp/en/game/lcd.htm
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=140&num=1

...or the one from Silverstone :
https://www.silverstonetek.com/legacy.php?area=en&model=mfp51

...or one of those old retractable 5.25" LCDs:
https://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00000664

Basically, all of the above are a prime example of whattafuck PC enthusiasm was all about back in early 2000s (add weird-shaped CPU cooling and some uber-bright PCIe expansion slot fan and you are good to go) 

Regarding custom LCDs:
I've only done this once. Used a regular 20x2 LCD with a custom driver board(ATTiny 2313 + i2c GPIO expansion IC) to display server stats at my old workplace, but that was easy (just redirecting some data from sysfs and other places to serial terminal on Linux).

So, if you want an easy-to-use solution, then you should get a regular rheobus w/ sensors or as R-T-B suggested - a small HDMI display just to show HWInfo or whatever window.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, this makes a lot of sense.  You're basically just installing another monitor so you can run whatever desktop software you want and display it on there.  Running the cable out of the back is kind of a pain but that's really the only downside.
> 
> 
> I think the main reason why there isn't a market for this is because there's no standard for an internal DisplayPort or HDMI header to connect it to.  It always has to go to the GPU at the rear of the case.  In the case of USB exclusive, you'd have to write custom software running on the operating system to instruct it what to display.  Because you want temperature data, that means retrieving the temperature data too which is not a simple task.




There is another way around the cable though. Buy an USB 3 expansion card with internal internal usb headers/connectors then buy a small screen that you can connect up via USB. Some people use them for their pi builds. All this is available on amazon UK so it should be available in the US too


----------



## delshay (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure if it display temperature or if WIN8 driver will work on WIN10. Did not check.

Internal USB header is required & software & driver you download from website.

See my old display/posting in thread below. You never have to touch it, as it always displays info on bootup.

EDIT: You don't have to programme anything, as most features is done for you in the software. You can also edit the software to do other things, but is not a requirement. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ame-hardware-monitoring-overlay.240281/page-2


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 26, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not the way it reads to me. At no point in the OP was a 5.25" "bay" mentioned. However it's all good, there are screens that will work for that too.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-25-Bay-F...-Computer-CPU-Temperature-Sensor/192764769788
> Or
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-25-Bay-U...ontroller-CPU-Temperature-Sensor/331553099443


Yes, I am looking for one that fits in a 5.25" drive bay - sorry I didn't clarify. Also, both of those use temperature probes.



silentbogo said:


> There are many non-connected options with built-in temperature sensors, but when it comes to what you describe, there are only few options for DIY and hobbyists that are not exactly consumer-friendly.
> One of the things you could do is get a USB/Serial LCD kit, take one of your 5.25" slot covers, cut a hole and glue it all together. Those screens are programmable, so you will also need to write some sort of script to, for example, feed info from GPU-Z logs to virtual serial port in a proper format (or whatever other info you need to display).
> Examples:
> https://www.adafruit.com/product/784
> ...


I think I'll go with the adafruit one, I've been meaning to get a decent soldering iron anyways.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 26, 2018)

hellrazor said:


> I think I'll go with the adafruit one, I've been meaning to get a decent soldering iron anyways.


You probably won't even need one. All you need is clip the USB-A end, strip some wires, crimp 4 dupont headers to each one and you are good to go. Just make sure that your pinout is correct.
Red: +5V
White: D-
Green: D+
Black: GND
On the header it's in the same order left-to-right:
____1____3_____5_____7_____9
[+5V] [ D- ] [ D+ ] [GND] [N/C]
[+5V] [ D- ] [ D+ ] [GND]
____2____4_____6_____8


----------



## hyperboarean (Mar 1, 2019)

It's not 5", only 3.5" or 2.8". I have both of them, software is great (goverlay, reads info from hwinfo64, AIDA64...)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/121267744346

Homepage:
http://www.goverlay.com


----------



## delshay (Mar 5, 2019)

hyperboarean said:


> It's not 5", only 3.5" or 2.8". I have both of them, software is great (goverlay, reads info from hwinfo64, AIDA64...)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/121267744346
> 
> Homepage:
> ...



I wonder if it's possible if an edited software driver can work with other LCD displays. I have a fully integrated Matrix Obital GTT38A in one of my 5.25" bay.


----------



## JalleR (Mar 5, 2019)

hyperboarean said:


> It's not 5", only 3.5" or 2.8". I have both of them, software is great (goverlay, reads info from hwinfo64, AIDA64...)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/121267744346
> 
> Homepage:
> ...



NICE..... I have Been looking for a solution like that, Apparently i need to read up on my google skills 

I have a Logitech G19 and it is grate but wanted to try a mechanical keyboard but i need A screen like that to replace the build in one on the G19... thanks for sharing


----------



## cazac73 (May 19, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Sure sure ,but perhaps op can be svayed in his original concept towards one with more
> options ? For instance i'm using this baby
> View attachment 113360
> to display whatever data i fancy at the moment ,from play list, radio stations etc. to hwinfo sensors just by draging the window .If op desires he can get one of those
> ...



Where did you get that black drive bay mount? Custom made? Is it plastic or aluminium? It's exactly what I'm looking for to mount my 5" screen,


----------

